# which fishfinder gps combo?



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

This winter i will finally be upgrading from the old garmin 240 on my boat. The finder will be used on lake erie perch and walleye fishing. I dont need a huge screen what i would like is it to be simple to use, be able to show marks running with some speed. 

i have a budget of 5-600 dollars tops, i would prefer buying new but may consider buying used from a trusted source. i got hosed last winter on a unit bought from the marketplace last year and dont want to do that again. 


what would you guys reccomend?


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

I have the elite 7 hdi model from lowrance dont know how it does picking up fish flying boat maxes out at 12mph but iam very pleased with it so far I will have to take pictures next time I get a chance on erie but it show's your line going down and up which is pretty neat I thought. This was my first gps combo so Iam no expert but very user friendly all you do is hit enter and the spot is saved then you can go back later and name them if desired. Hope this helps good luck on your choice.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You can get a hummingbird in the 5xx series in a GPS/sonar combo in your price range. I perch / walleye fish Erie with one and have no complaints. But you'll be hard pressed to mark fish at speed as with any other model in this price range.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Misdirection said:


> You can get a hummingbird in the 5xx series in a GPS/sonar combo in your price range. I perch / walleye fish Erie with one and have no complaints. But you'll be hard pressed to mark fish at speed as with any other model in this price range.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If I have to spend a few extra bucks for it to read fish while moving I will. The finder I have now I pretty much need to be at idle for it to mark fish correctly. I dont need to see them while im at WOT but at 20mph on plane or even a bit less sure would be nice

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## roland.pears90 (Oct 14, 2013)

i use garmni gps, it's the best in the market try to read some reviews of it. it's totally worth it.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I looked at the humingbird 5xx GPS/Sonar Combo the other day and it looks nice. I am waiting for the Christmas markdown to see what kind of deal I can get. Hoping if the price is right I can upgrade one step higher.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Reading fish at speed is MUCH more about transducer mounting than it is about the price of the unit.


----------

